# Free quilting patterns e-book



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yesterday I downloaded a free e-book with 100 block patterns. Each block has instructions for 6, 9, and 12" sizes. I think this is a National Quilt Day promotion so probably won't stay free for long.

http://www.fonsandporter.com/free-quilt-block-patterns


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank You Belfrybat I went to the site and downloaded the e-book too.
Thanks again


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just clicked on the site 6/6/17... There's more than one free. Looks like they've been free for a while.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, all five collections shown are in that one book. It's nice to have all those patterns in one place.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks - my goal this winter is to learn several different quilt block patterns - this is perfect for me as a newby.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Downloaded today! Thanks for the share. Hoping one day I will get more time to actually do more quilts. . . one day when life slows down


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Muchas Gracias!


You should join the Quilt Block Swaps.
They're fun.


----------

